# Lining up buyers for the 2015 season.



## shroomking1993 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey I plan on selling most of the morels I find this season. I am planning to sell them at the 20 bucks per pound price. If you are interested please leave your name/number so I can contact you when they are ready!


----------



## kingsapprentice (Nov 5, 2012)

have fun with that venture you may get it one or 5 at a time i doubt if you pick mass poundage that are prime perfect shrooms even that price will hold


----------



## shroomwinkle (May 6, 2013)

Hey Spice King there are plenty of buyers out there they will be posting numbers in a couple weeks but judging by the bag in your hand don't quit your day job sorry you make it way to easy. Give them away and when your friends are tired of them sale them most big buyers want 25 plus lbs. I have the same problem you are anticipating.


----------



## sporeloser (Apr 26, 2013)

LOL.


----------



## shroomking1993 (Feb 27, 2015)

People sure are hostile here. All I see is constant negativity.


----------



## sporeloser (Apr 26, 2013)

I think you are confusing hostility and negativity for sarcasm. We all get it you are excited for the upcoming season. BUT you do realize ya kinda started off on the wrong foot first off you call youself shroom king some people might take offense to that ( I don't because I know I'm not) and you are talking a very big game I wish you luck on finding some big bags this year. I on the other hand don't need luck I'll be pickin' and grinin'. LOL


----------



## shroomking1993 (Feb 27, 2015)

I just thought the name was cool. If people are really going to take something so arbitrary personally I'll just stop posting.


----------



## shroomking1993 (Feb 27, 2015)

I thought this was a place that you could go and be passionate about morels but I guess not?


----------



## shroomking1993 (Feb 27, 2015)

Sorry guys. I didn't mean to be rude with my username. I just want to share my passion with everybody else here! I hope we can all get along from now on!


----------



## shroomlord402 (Mar 27, 2015)

As the leader of this region, through divine birth rite, I take offense to your name...and your old spice shirt


----------



## shroomking1993 (Feb 27, 2015)

My lord, I am so sorry..please offer your forgiveness so that I may find morels this season.


----------



## shroomking1993 (Feb 27, 2015)

I promise not to wear the old spice shirt anymore.


----------



## sporeloser (Apr 26, 2013)

So I'm speaking for myself only when I say your user name could offend people. I personally only know one person on this site and like I said before most people are just trying to be funny. So shroomking I hope you have a great season and shroom lord I hope you find a rattle snake wrapped around a false morel. LOL again shroomking no hard feelings and your user name doesn't bother me especially now that some dude is calling himself lord WOW. Ya see that's how ya mess with people and again all in fun so for now on don't take anything serious on here accept good advice or sightings. If you ever make it to the Lincoln area maybe I'll see ya in the woods.


----------



## shroomking1993 (Feb 27, 2015)

Thank you and you most certainly are NOT a loser! :wink: I really appreciate the kind words and yes I plan on traveling out that way once the season really kicks in!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

ShroomKIng, Born 93? Wish I could swap your young legs for my older. If you find enough, depending on the buyer, here are a few tips: Most will not pay for long stems, no dirt, and no brown if you want top dollar. A frost nipped or busted top is no good in many cases.. In my experience those mesh sacks are hard on the morels if you are trying to get them out of brush looking their best. I know people freak over mesh, just saying.


----------



## shroomking1993 (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks for the advise kb. What would you recommend for carrying them? I have heard mesh bags are best because they allow the spores to fall out. I have heard plastic bags are no good to use.


----------



## shroomking1993 (Feb 27, 2015)

I am honestly not sure how accurate the spore falling thing really is. I have also heard that as long as the root system remains in tact (just pinching the mushroom off instead of yanking the whole stem out) it will allow the mushrooms to grow the next year.


----------



## sporeloser (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm also curious on this topic I've always used a 5 gallon paint strainer go figure I'm a painter. So my question is how small are spores? The paint strainers are a very tight mesh.


----------



## morelmac (Apr 25, 2014)

hey man get 10lbs or whatever you're capable of finding(no dis) and post an add on craigslist. fresh picked morels $20 per pound and you won't be able to keep up. apparently these haters sell there morels by the ton to world class gourmet chefs. lmfao no dirt no mesh no bugs no sand and sanitize your hands before each pinch.............. i usually give around 80 lbs away to friends and family and co-workers then sell everything after that. and I sell 60 lbs easily this way every year. so from one "small timer" to another just a quick fyi on an easy way to turn a buck. now let's hear all the "big timers" out there with there far fetched tonage hauls per year......... then with pics, on scales, with dates, with the cash....... yep I'll wait..............................


----------



## jesusmeatball (May 8, 2013)

If you can't get $20/Lb then you are doing it wrong. PRO TIP: Bring a mesh bag and a five gallon bucket. Offload your morels into your bucket after every pound or two that you find.
When you get too many in a mesh bag they start to crush under their own weight.. like here:

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img 


I'd still eat em but they don't look as good to potential buyers. I did not have my bucket that day. Method works best with 2 people also, but definitely doable by yourself.


----------



## shroomkingnumberonebestmorelman (Apr 2, 2015)

I am deply offended by your account name and feel as if you are ripping my name off, plz change and avoid the consequences, you have been warned...


----------



## shroomking1993 (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks for the laugh, wanna tussle tough guy? Haha


----------

